# Camping La Chaumiere, Buysscheure, France.



## Dickle (May 9, 2005)

This site was recommended by a reader in the March issue of MMM.

On our way back from Spain with our Staffie (Yes, contrary to what the C&CC says Staffies ARE allowed on Spanish campsites) we decided to stay at this site as it's very near to Eurotunnel and the site owners are happy to arrange with a local vet all the paperwork needed for your pets return to the UK.

We arrived at the site on a sunny April day and were greeted by Guy and Bernardette Barbury the owners of the site.........what a surprise!! This couple speak excellent english and are two of the funniest and nicest people I've ever met, nothing is too much trouble for them and it really made the end of our trip. 

They arranged our visit to the vet in St Omer and it all went without a hitch saving us the hassle of finding a vet ourselves.

Please be aware that Guy and Bernardette are dog lovers, (they have a beautiful 'Bougiere de Flandres' named Nova, looks like a small buffalo!) and if you visit with your dog it'll be spoilt something rotten!

One more thing......Bernardette makes a superb peppered steak!.

Richard.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

*web site*

http://www.campinglachaumiere.com/Chaumiereukdoc/presentchaum.html


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Looks and sounds great and we may well stay there on our return to UK. We plan to travel to Spain by using the west coast route but will take a more direct route back (we go in Dec and maybe will return March). Is it expensive to stay there? (may be low on funds by then lol!). Ana xx


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

A beaut....Entered in my places to go one day - Thanks


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the post Richard,
sounds like a great place to use, will add it to our list . We are off in July, no dog this year couldn't get her passport done in time. But definately taking her next year


----------

